# Wie CSS beenden ?



## MissPiggy (7. Mai 2005)

Ich habe eine Seite mit Dreamwaver erstellt, und habe dabei eine Layouttabelle verwendet. Auf der linke Seite befindet sich ein Menu, auf der rechten Seite werden die Inhalte geladen. 
Nun habe ich 2 Probleme: Die CSS, die ich per link eingebunden habe erstrecken sich auch auf fremde Inhalte, Schriftformatierung und Hintergrund werden übernommen, was dort absolut nicht passt. Wie kann ich erreichen, dass die Zelle mit dem Inhalt von der Formatierung ausgenommen wird?

Das zweite: ich bekomme es absolut nicht hin, dass der Hintergrund farbig wird.
Auf der Seite befindet sich eine Layouttabelle, in dieser wiederun eine innere Layouttabelle. Die äussere Tabelle sowie der Hintergrund sollen farbig sein, die innere Tabelle hat ein Hintergrundbild. Die äussere Tabelle ist farbig, der Hintergrund ganz aussen aber nicht. Ich habe versucht, den body Tag zu formatieren, mit 
	
	
	



```
<body style="background color:#FFE8F3">
```
  aber ohne Erfolg. Ich habe auch versucht, den Hintergrund mit  <div> Tag zu formatieren, aber auch das ging nicht.

In SELFHTML steht, dass ein direktformatiertes Element Vorrang vor styleangaben in einer externen Datei hat, dennoch klappt das bei mir nicht. Wieso?


----------



## Maik (7. Mai 2005)

1. Um das Problem mit der CSS-Datei analysieren zu können, solltest du den CSS- u. HTML-Code posten, oder einen Link zum Online-Demo nennen.

2. Es fehlt der Bindestrich:


```
background-color: #FFE8F3;
```


----------



## MissPiggy (7. Mai 2005)

Sorry, das mit dem Bindestrich war schlampig, das war im Code aber richtig
Der Code sieht so aus:

```
<?php session_start(); ?>
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<title>Serien - Menu</title>
<style type="text/css">
<!--
.uni {background-color:#FFE8F3; }
.muster {background-image:url(pics/background1.jpg) }
body {background-color:#FFCCCC; } //geht nicht 
-->
</style>
<link href="micha1.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css">
</head>
<body style="background-color:#FFFFCC">  <!--geht nicht-->
<?php
	include "logintest.php";
	//print_r($_GET);
?>

<table class="uni" width="1000" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"  >
  <!--LayoutDefaultTable-->
  <tr>
    <td width="32" height="34">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="1311">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td height="911">&nbsp;</td>
    <td valign="top"><table class="muster" width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="5" cellspacing="0" style="border-width:1px">
      <!--LayoutTable-->
      <tr>
        <td class= width="271" rowspan="5" valign="top" style="border-right-color:#CCCCCC;border-right-style:solid;border-right-width:thin"><?php  include "menu.php" ?>          </td>
        <td width="17" height="6"></td>
        <td width="434"></td>
        <td width="110"></td>
        <td width="95"></td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <td height="69">&nbsp;</td>
        <td valign="top"><p>Eingeloggt als:<?php echo $_SESSION['NAME']; ?> </p>
						<p><a href="login.php?action=logout">Logout  </a> <?php echo "$sqlab" ?></p>
		</td>
		                
        <td>&nbsp;</td>
        <td>&nbsp;</td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <td height="31" colspan="4" valign="top"><hr color="#CCCCCC"></td>
        </tr>
      <tr>
        <td height="788"></td> 
        <td colspan="2" valign="top"><?php  include "inhalt.php" ?></td> <!-- hier soll der CSS nicht angewendet werden -->
        <td>&nbsp;</td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <td height="45"></td>
        <td>&nbsp;</td>
        <td></td>
        <td></td>
      </tr>
    </table></td>
  </tr></div>
</table>

</body>
</html>
```
Wie gesagt, was wichtig ist: Dort wo der Inhalt reinkommt, soll das Stylesheet nicht gelten.


----------



## daddz (7. Mai 2005)

Da fehlt ein ";" wie michaelsinterface richtig geschrieben hat!

greetz
daddz


----------



## MissPiggy (7. Mai 2005)

das ist ein Semikolon, kein Bindestrich , und "da" ist ein wenig unpräzise....WO genau fehlt es denn? Und kann das Semikolon ursächlich dafür sein, dass es nicht geht?


----------



## Quaese (7. Mai 2005)

Hi,

wenn du wie in deinem Beispiel die BODY-Hintergrundfarbe im BODY-Tag änderst, funktioniert
es bei mir wie gewünscht.

Willst du CSS über eine externe Datei einbinden und anschliessend bereits definierte Werte 
ändern, musst du den STYLE-Bereich *nach* dem externen Einbinden angeben. Dort gibst
du die neuen Werte ein, die alten werden hierdurch überschrieben.

```
<link href="../css/rot.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css">
<style type="text/css">
<!--
.uni {background-color:#FFE8F3; }
.muster {background-image:url(../bilder/bg_blau.gif) }
.muster .contentTD{ background: #ffe8f3;
                    font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
                    font-size: 110%;}
body {background-color:#FFCCCC; } 
-->
</style>
```
Im obigen Quellcode wurde zudem eine weitere Klasse für die Content-Zelle eingefügt. Dort können
Formatierungen eingetragen werden, die für die Zelle gelten sollen. Eingebunden wird das Ganze 
über das class-Attribut im entsprechenden TD-Tag:

```
<td class="contentTD" colspan="2" valign="top"><?php  include "inhalt.php" ?></td> <!-- hier soll der CSS nicht angewendet werden -->
```
Ich hoffe, das hilft dir weiter.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## MissPiggy (8. Mai 2005)

Bei der Zelle, wo das Stylesheet nicht gelten soll, soll ein fremder Inhalt eingebunden werden, dass heisst, jegliche Formatierung meiner Seite soll dort nicht gelten.Oder ist sowas nur mit frames möglich?


----------

